# [решено] Проблема с установкой F# на Mono 2.6.7 (Mono 2.8)

## Asher Sutton

Привет, 

У меня проблема с установкой F# 2.0.0.0 на Mono 2.6.7 (и то же самое с Mono 2.8.0). У меня:

```

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.35-gentoo-r9 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.35-gentoo-r9-i686-Genuine_Intel-R-_CPU_T2400_@_1.83GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 11 Oct 2010 13:00:21 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p7

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r4, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -mtune=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -msse -msse2 -mmmx -mno-tls-direct-seg-refs"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -mtune=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -msse -msse2 -mmmx -mno-tls-direct-seg-refs"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.kiev.ua/ ftp://gentoo.moskalevskyi.name/gentoo"

LANG="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="ru en"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext acl acpi alsa berkdb bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cxx dri dvd fortran gdbm gpm iconv ipod jpeg kde mmx mmxext modules mp3 mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python qt3support qt4 readline reflection session slang spell sse sse2 ssl sysfs tcpd unicode x86 xcomposite xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptic" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="ru en" PHP_TARGETS="php-5.2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 rubyee18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Качал F# от сюда : 

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/en/details.aspx?FamilyID=f8c623ae-aef6-4a06-a185-05f59be47d67&displaylang=en

Когда пытаюсь запустить ./install-mono.sh выдает: 

```

./install-mono.sh 

-- Resigning FSharp.Core.dll with mono.snk 

Mono StrongName - version 2.8.0.0 

StrongName utility for signing assemblies 

Copyright 2002, 2003 Motus Technologies. Copyright 2004-2008 Novell. BSD licensed. 

ERROR: Unknown blob format. 

-- Installing FSharp DLLS into the GAC 

Failure adding assembly bin/FSharp.Core.dll to the cache: Strong name cannot be verified for delay-signed assembly 

```

Может кто сталкивался с такой проблемой?

----------

## Asher Sutton

Решил проблему. 

Все дело было в том что ключик mono.snk который качаешь вот отсюда:

http://anonsvn.mono-project.com/source/trunk/mcs/class/mono.snk

битый или не рабочий. В итоге из дебиановского пакета cli-commons-dev я достал подобный ключик с которым скрипт инсталяции заработал.

Цитирую ответ на форуме mono:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> apt-get install apt-file 
> 
> apt-file search mono.snk 
> ...

 

----------

